# Oo-er Missus



## AlisonM (Sep 20, 2009)

The word according to Aunty is that Watermelon acts like viagra:

"Eating watermelon has a similar effect on the body to Viagra, according to researchers in the US.

It's down to a chemical called citrulline which is found in the juicy fruit.

Citrulline is an organic compound which affects the body's blood vessels in the same way as the sex enhancement pills.

It helps relax the blood vessels which means blood gets around the body more easily."​
I'm not too bothered about the Viagra bit, but surely something that helps circulation would be a benefit for folks like us. Worth investigating perhaps?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2009)

I think the drawback with watermelon for diabetics is that it spikes the levels quite quickly - you win some, you lose some!


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2009)

Watermelon has a high number on the glycaemic index...over 70. t's more of an occasional food... I wouldn't be eating it for every day (c;


----------



## HelenP (Sep 20, 2009)

It's catch 22 for us diabetics, isn't it........ it's good for you, but on the other hand.......it's not!! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2009)

your spot on there helen


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2009)

Of course horizontal jogging could help use up the excess sugar?


----------



## Einstein (Sep 22, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Of course horizontal jogging could help use up the excess sugar?


 
Thought you'd come up with that one Caroline! I was thinking the effect on holiday was the sun and the sea, but NO, it was the water melon  

Managed to keep my levels in good shape the whole time


----------



## Caroline (Sep 24, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Thought you'd come up with that one Caroline! I was thinking the effect on holiday was the sun and the sea, but NO, it was the water melon
> 
> Managed to keep my levels in good shape the whole time



Not everyone knows what horizontal jogging is, even when told water melon works like viagra...


----------



## Einstein (Sep 24, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Not everyone knows what horizontal jogging is, even when told water melon works like viagra...


 
REALLY? How innocent! 

Or is it you and I that aren't so innocent


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 24, 2009)

Must try that then.
Not for the horizontal jogging but it might stop me rolling out of bed.


----------

